# Home Gym



## rangerrich (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello people can you help me with this one please.

I've been going to the gym 3 times a week for the last 3 years, in that time I have made some decent improvements but still have a long long way to go. I have a one year old son and another one on the way, it's getting harder and harder to get to the gym and see my kids after being at work all day where I do long hours. We've just moved house and I've got an empty garage. I want to build my own gym so I can train more. I will still keep my gym membership because it's as cheap as chips and will still go there when I can.

I was thinking of buying a Marcy SM4000 smith machine but when I've been looking at some of the threads re this they advise to get a power rack, a bench, and some free weights. I'm still a novice to all this and was wondering if someone could confirm if this is the way to go? Also can anyone advise what is a decent make and place to buy this equipment from?

Hope you can help.

Rich


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

www.pullum-sports.co.uk

www.gymequipment.uk.com

www.gymratz.co.uk

www.ebay.co.uk

if u cant get a decent alround kit on there ,then ur crap 

rubber floor mats,olympic weights kit,decline to incline bench(good quality), power rack, chin up bar are the main bits if on a budget

if you have got plenty doller then the oppertunitys are endless


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

The bench, rack and weights are your 1st priority, then you can add dumbells, kettle bells rubber mats ect.

I was looking at rack recently in powerhouse fitness, had lat pull down + lower pulley it was 300 ish. Expect to pay the same for 150kg oly bar + weight set and a good bench is around 100.

From there you can add bits and pieces when you see fit.


----------



## rangerrich (Sep 19, 2009)

Cheers fellas, powerhouse fitness look like they've got some good deals on racks. Some people are saying the pull down rack isn't worth it becuase chin ups are much better? Can't believe how much the oly weight sets are, might have to save a few more pennies for all this lot!


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

be worth it tho  ..im saving up for 5 years and then im going to build a large garage in the garden and fill it full of iron  .....hopefully!!


----------



## Paul C1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

Too save money buy the best gear you can afford. Have a good think about what your goals are. From personal experience I have bought equipment thinking it best for me and its turned out crap. At the moment i have got a good alround set-up for me and the missus.I'm just looking at getting a dipping station and few other bits.

If your looking to get big you need big weights. Try to buy enough to keep you growing and then you can always add more. Thats the problem with multi-gyms, you are limited to a set weight. A half decent power rack, bench and olympic bar set would be a great way to get started at home.


----------

